# how to file complaint against mobile service operator?



## mandar5 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Guys Vodafone has rejected my mnp request on flimsy grounds.I want to sue them.Please help me to do so...
Thnks....
Regards,
Mandar.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Oct 24, 2011)

mandar5 said:


> Hi Guys Vodafone has rejected my mnp request on flimsy grounds.I want to sue them.Please help me to do so...
> Thnks....
> Regards,
> Mandar.



write a complaint to TRAI


----------



## RCuber (Oct 24, 2011)

Unless you have any pending payment , they should allow you to port the number.


----------



## vaibhav99 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Mandar, 

Sorry to hear this, more details from you will help other friends here to guide you. please give some details about 'filmsy ground' .. and exact case except your confidential details. Sueing company is big step you needed a lot of strong proof or it may back fire. doesnt want discourage you i feel you need to be prepared. hope things workout without mess. 

Thanks
Vaibhav 
(I hate this private operator companies too, had fight with reliance long back)


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 25, 2011)

I would just say, If u sue company it is very long procedure for MNP instaed u try again..  are you an Heavy user ? 

I remember it happened to many I Know. They were Idea,Bsnl customer from very long Years and they wanted to shift to airtel. their  request was Rejected first time. when I asked for the Reason. Officers/employees said they just want to make this process difficult so customer stop this process. Only to those customers who were long with them and/or who had very High Billing.


But when they applied again, It was resolved almost. (It is just company took little long time to transfer then usual ). they did it partial by just having incoming calls and day later starting outgoing.. But finally it was done.

so better try this, then that u wish too.


----------



## vaibhav99 (Oct 26, 2011)

Mandar 

this might helpful to you - 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-mo...network-complaint-effectively-get-solved.html 

Vaibhav


----------



## univib (Oct 29, 2011)

TRAI is the place for complaints..


----------

